# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Chanthaburi – Thành phố Ánh trăng - du lịch Thái Lan

## hantt.163

_Màn đêm buông xuống, Chanthaburi như được dát màu bàng bạc của ánh trăng kỳ ảo. Thành phố này còn được nhiều người biết tới với nhà thờ Thiên chúa giáo lớn nhất đất Thái do người Việt xây dựng._

Nằm ở phía Đông của Thái Lan, tỉnh Chanthaburi (“Chantha” nghĩa là Ánh trăng, “buri” là tỉnh) nổi tiếng với nét đẹp thiên nhiên và nhiều điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.



Điểm đầu tiên rất đáng ghé thăm là Ngôi thánh đường Thiên Chúa Giáo hơn 100 năm tuổi được cộng đồng người Việt định cư tại làng Chanthaboon Waterfront xây dựng.

Nằm yên bình dọc theo hai bên bờ sông Chanthaboon hiền hòa, khu làng cổ đã tồn tại 300 năm này là nơi an cư của đa số người Việt, người Hoa và dân bản xứ.

Với những nét nghệ thuật pha trộn hài hòa tinh hoa thiết kế của Việt – Thái Lan – Trung Quốc – Bồ Đào Nha, ngôi Thánh đường này là một tác phẩm kiến trúc đỉnh cao. Mái vòm hình chiếc tàu úp, những chiếc cửa sổ bằng kính màu trang trí hình ảnh và hoa văn tinh tế cùng những viên đá quý được cẩn khéo léo.

Độc đáo nhất là tượng Đức Mẹ Maria được đính 20.000 viên đá quý – một trong những sản vật quý giá mà thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng cho miền đất này.



Một điểm tham quan khác là thác Phlio ở Công viên Quốc Gia Phlio, một trong những thác nước tuyệt đẹp nằm trong khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên trải rộng đến 134,5 km2.

Lần theo những bậc thang xanh rêu, chúng tôi tìm đến nơi tiếng suối róc rách ẩn mình dưới những tán cây đại thụ xanh mát.

Đó là nơi thật lý tưởng để trú ngụ và tìm mồi cho hàng trăm loài cá chen chúc nhau sống trong hòa bình. Quà cho chúng là những bó đậu đũa tươi ngon mà chúng tôi mua từ ngoài bãi giữ xe với giá 10 Bath Thái (THB) một bó.



Buổi chiều, chúng tôi tiếp tục đến thăm Bảo tàng Thương mại Hải quân quốc gia (The National Naval Commerce Museum), nơi trưng bày con tàu lớn chuyên chở sản vật trong các thương vụ của người Thái xưa kia.

Nơi này còn trưng bày nhiều mô hình tàu thuyền mô tả từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng hải và là nơi giữ gìn các cổ vật thu hồi từ những thuyền mành nằm ở đáy biển trong Vịnh Thái Lan. Hầu hết chúng đều làm từ đất nung và đồ sứ Sangaloke.

Kết thúc một ngày bằng chuyến tham quan Pháo đài Nern Wong cổ, nơi có những khẩu súng thần công được phát hiện vào năm 1834 bởi Vua Rama III. Nó được xây dựng nhằm bảo vệ Chanthaburi chống quân xâm lược.

Một Bảo tàng Biển trong khu phức hợp nằm phía sau các bức tường của pháo đài có các món khảo cổ quý giá, hầu hết là đồ gốm thời trung cổ trục vớt từ các thương thuyền bị chìm ở Vịnh Thái Lan.



Mangkon Bupparam Temple, một ngôi chùa Trung Quốc đúng kiểu trên đất Thái ở Amphoe Laem Singh là điều ngạc nhiêu nữa về sự pha trộn và hòa nhập một cách tinh tế nhưng vẫn giữ được những nét truyền thống lâu đời, chứng tỏ Chanthaburi là miền đất lành cho những người nhập cư.
Buổi tối tại Chanthaburi thật thú vị với các cô gái khi chúng tôi khám phá khu chợ đêm Chanthaburi, trung tâm thương mại Robinson và mang về những lọ tinh dầu thơm nức, quần áo, bánh mứt, trái cây sấy, những vật phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ màu sắc tươi tắn tinh xảo hay thưởng thức những món ăn lạ lẫm mà ngon tuyệt chế biến từ …côn trùng với giá cả rất mềm.


Theo Afamily
_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai Lan
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan_

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn pic 2 từ cuối lên thấy có món giống như châu trấu của VN ý nhỉ

----------


## anhduc83

Phong cảnh đẹp quá... nhìn chỉ muốn đến luôn

----------

